# Last Day on the River



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm leaving Utah for Iowa and took my last trip on a river. I chose Diamond Fork because my boy Jacob can walk the banks and play with rocks and sticks. He trails a little behind me and throws stuff in the water after I fish it. It's his favorite thing to do and we've been doing it since he could sit on my shoulders, about four years now.

It was a shockingly emotional trip for me. I love these mountains and hadn't thought about the impact leaving them behind would have. As we walked through a meadow to the river, I told my son we were gonna stop and say a prayer. I thanked God for the mountains, for my time with my son, for the beautiful river, and asked to have some help catching some big fish. 

Jacob immediately said "I don't think God cares if we catch big fish". I said, "probably not, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Worst thing that happens is we don't catch any big fish". I told him having one last day on the river with him was enough for me.

The fishing was great. Some of the best in my memory. We caught lots and lots of fish. Four of them were over 18". One was a solid 20". I didn't take any pictures. I should have, but I was just taking in the moment... enjoying the sounds, the smells, and the company. The fish were holding in the fast water above the deeper pools. If my pointer wasn't ticking the bottom then I wasn't shallow enough. They were feeding aggressively and I was catching a couple out of each little run. 

It was a hell of a day, and a great way to say goodbye.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report and story! Good luck in Iowa man!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm really glad that you were able to kiss these waters goodbye with a good trip. I imagine that you had most of the place to yourself. Best times to reflect.

I wish you nothing but the best of luck in founding your future. May the good times flow and the hard times pass quickly. Thanks for being a stud.

Best wishes.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We will miss ya buddy! Good luck!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time I am glad you got to hit it one more time good luck in Iowa. 8)


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like about a perfect day to me. Thanks for sharing! Good luck in Iowa.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for you!
I hope that everything goes well for you in your move.
Keep in touch with us,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for one last report. The big browns will rest easy while youre gone. You sure gave it to em! Thanks for teaching me so much and for sharing your time with me. I will always remember Jacob up on dads shoulders ducking under branches and asking a million "why" questions. I hope our paths cross in the future man. Good luck with everything! You will be a great doctor.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Good deal- and Iowa ain't so bad- many things to do there that you can't here- just a change of pace.


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Great story, and good luck. I've never caught fish that big there.. Good job


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing all your reports.. good luck in Iowa there are plenty of trout in Iowa feel free to drop us a report ..


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

You have to love days like that.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice. Sounds like it was a nice farewell trip. 8) 

Best wishes to you and your family rapalahunter!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 keep up the good work Doc. Save lives and slay fish.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Hopefully I will have some midwest fishing reports to contribute.

Gotta go to bed right now though. *I'm going to HAWAII for a week long fishing trip with my brother, scientificangler.* We leave in the morning!!!! *()* *()* *()* *()* -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- :^8^: :^8^: :-|O|-: :V|: :O||: *-band-* OOO°)OO


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh snap.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice story my freind. Glad I got to fish with you and share some stories and info. Do keep in touch and send us some pics of the big bass you're sure to crank up!


----------

